# Bed rails for family bed



## Alison375 (Sep 26, 2005)

Does anyone know of any bed rails suitable for a baby in a big bed? We have a Cal king and I'd like to find bed rails for it so I can sideline nurse my DS and leave him there safely. He fell off the bed last week. It was terrifying. Still, I don't want to stop nursing sideline and allowing him to sleep on the bed after he nods off (it works great!). He's 6 mo's and learning to crawl and enjoys the extra space to exercise when he wakes up. He's also accustomed to the bed because that's where he sleeps with mom and dad at night.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

I use first years bed rail and it works perfectly. Used it for years with my daughter, too.


----------



## Fisherb (Mar 25, 2004)

An idea....

We attached a 3-sided crib to our bed, then put a flat sheet on top of our fitted sheet, that made the transition smoother between the beds. In the nighttime parenting board, you can search about this style, and there are websites that explain how to make it perfectly level. For us, there was a small plywood & 4x4 building project involved to make it perfectly level, but it's worked great for almost 2 years.

When DS2 came along, we TOOK OVER the bed to sideline -- pillows everywhere! Poor DH is almost in the crib with DS1. lol


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

I have a newer Safety 1st bedrail, the kind where the rail clamps onto the bed. I am on my second one. The first one broke when I took the side down to change the sheets. This one does not stay clamped down as well as it should. It's not worth me going another 2 weeks without a rail to get it replaced but I do have to check it every day. I wouldn't recommend it to others.

_Moving to Nighttime Parenting and the Family Bed._


----------



## jcw (Feb 18, 2003)

Our king is too large for any of the rails I have been able to find to be effective. We had to push the bureau up to the side of the bed and turn it around so the droors face outward. Ugly but effective.


----------



## spirit4ever (Nov 4, 2004)

I have (guess older ones!!) safetly first bed rails on both sides of my King..we don't have a box spring, just the bottom of the bed frame so it works well, the sides are high and the bed rails wedge into the frame. I know it doesn't work as well on all beds, on my sisters its more loose and not as high? maybe her mattress is bigger (fatter) than mine


----------



## cutedipes (Aug 15, 2002)

Have you considered getting a Humanity Family Bed ? I love then because you get the roll off protection as well as the built in absorbent pad. I was the queen of night time leaking so the absorbent pad was great!


----------



## spirit4ever (Nov 4, 2004)

I have (guess older ones!!) safetly first bed rails on both sides of my King..we don't have a box spring, just the bottom of the bed frame so it works well, the sides are high and the bed rails wedge into the frame. I know it doesn't work as well on all beds, on my sisters its more loose and not as high? maybe her mattress is bigger (fatter) than mine


----------



## Jeanne_L (Jun 6, 2005)

Jennifer- (and anyone else w/experience on the Humanity Family Bed)-

What size mattress do you have? We've been considering getting the Humanity Family Bed, but I'm concerned that it will take up too much room in our queen sized bed... I'd love to hear more about your experience with it - I really am leaning towards getting it, and would feel more confident to hear of others positive experience with it!

TIA


----------



## cutedipes (Aug 15, 2002)

We have a queen sized bed and it did not see too cramped at all--but we like to cuddle and neither my dh or I are big 'bed hogs'







He always is good about staying on his side of the bed.


----------



## catgirl1007 (Feb 9, 2005)

We have a Humanity Family Bed Topper too, and a king sized bed. I love it and it works well with our bed size. The only thing that's scared me lately is when DD wakes up in the morning she rolls over, sits up, then crawls to the pillow edge of the bed topper and wants to climb up on it and look over the edge of the bed. I've always woken up when she wakes up, but I'm afraid of the one time I might not. We're thinking of putting our mattress on the floor now.


----------



## mandalamama (Sep 1, 2004)

i'm using the bed rail they sell for twin beds, it's about 4 feet long, works great. hey, now that your son is starting to crawl, be sure to teach him how to crawl off of the bed feet-first. i mean, if your bed is on the floor? if it's not, you may want to consider taking the frame out temporarily until he's bigger. it's worth it.

with Willow, i'd lay her on her tummy near the edge of the bed, and say "wiggle wiggle wiggle, out of bed!" and wiggle her legs over the edge and down. i started at 6 months and by 7.5 months she had it down pat. it was a huge relief. i also have soft carpeting for her to leave the bed onto.


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

We just bought the Dex Bedrail atTarget online. They have a 10% coupon code good until Sept. 30th. " TCTGTADVCABN" I bought two for ds's full sized bed. They are so great. They attach to the bed like a co-sleeper with a strap between the box spring and mattress. The rail is longer and taller than any other we could find. I'm sure it would fit a king size bed.


----------

